# Breguet Type 20 Generation 1 Military Issue



## Romantic Ape (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi guys,

We're starting a new collector's guide series for the Breguet Type 20, a watch which I think is one of the coolest military chronographs out there.

The article below is the first (of the two) part of the collector's guide which focuses on the military issues, that will be followed by a guide on civilian models next week.

With a really interesting story behind the production of this particular watch (and with Breguet being a highly regarded luxury watch brand), it's no wonder all surviving pieces are of high value.

Please do check out the guide and enjoy!

Breguet Type 20 Military Issue Collector's Guide


----------



## Romantic Ape (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi all!

Part two of the Breguet Type 20 series is up, with the civilian models on focus.

These watches were produced the same time the military issues are being made, to serve mostly civilian pilots and other professionals.

You can read the whole article here: http://thespringbar.com/breguet-type-20-civilian/

One notable model in this series is a 1955 2-register Type 20, with production number 1780 in gold. It is believed that only three of this particular model are known to exist.

The article also mentions the modern Gen 3 Type 20s which can be easily found online.

Hope this serves as a good reference for everyone. Feedback is always welcome!

Cheers


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Breguet is the real deal ^^ I have only handled one in my life (about fifteen years back I had to drop off a rose gold fly-back chrono to someone, and considered doing a runner with it!) and I don't suppose I am likely to see another, let alone own something of this brand. Rest assured if my lottery numbers ever come up one will be in my shopping list though 

Thanks for the articles.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Great read thanks for posting . :thumbsup:


----------

